# 05 500ho atp



## canntfly (Jan 24, 2012)

I just bought my boy a 05 polaris 500ho atp and it isn`t running as of yet as there is no primary clutch in it and the battery is garbage. What else should I look for on it. I don`t know how many miles are on it as there is no display. I know I paid alittle much for it 4000.00 but it looks to be in good shape. These are reliable machines? I just hope that when I get a clutch,belt and a battery in it, it should be good. I am suppose to be getting it on Monday as long as everything works out with financing. I checked the basics on it oil just changed as it is very clean, diff doesn`t have no real slop in it, air filter brand new and tires look like maybe 80 % left. I am just scared about no clutch and the shaft is rusty telling me it has been off for awhile. Do these have a problem with the primary?


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I would pass on that, you can find a good running 4 wheeler for that kind of money. You might end up with more problems than you want.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

^^^agreed, 4 k and it doesn't run. Your gonna put another grand in it easily between the parts you need and labor, by then you can buy a good efi bike running. My .02




I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

$4000 is to much if you can't start and test drive. I'd keep looking. My dad bought a year old arctic cat 366 for $3500. It ran great and was complete.


----------



## canntfly (Jan 24, 2012)

I have been looking for two weeks now. The thing that got me on this one is all the plastic is good, it has good compression and the ecm was just replaced with the rear driveshaft. They have a 600 twin but it has top end noise like either a rocker arm or the piston is hitting the head. These small machines are hard to find in 4x4 and expensive. It is 5700 here just for a new 4oo sportsman, or 1900 for a 325 magnium but the rear diff is blown and there is no oil in the transfercase. I am not worried about the labour as I will do all that.


----------



## canntfly (Jan 24, 2012)

I forgot to mention that it does come with a primary clutch, a worn belt but a dead battery. The clutch is not the original for the machine and trhe spring is not in the clutch that comes with the machine. It looked like a green spring with brown dots not for sure on the dots. Does thios sound like an oem spring for it?


----------

